# NERF 2008!



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Wish no more, true believers!! The New England Herf [NERF] is coming - NERF 2008!! (yes, NERF 7 for the guys still counting)

The New England Wrecking Krewe is already hard at work and ooooooo, hoochie mamma - NERF 2008 is gonna be bigger, better, NERF-er than ever!!

Where at? Same as it ever was - Saturday, March 1, 2008, 12-5 PM, Churchill's Lounge in Boston. Not sure? Ask around. You don't wanna miss this. NERF 2008 means stoopid fun, great friends, top smokes, good booze, fun raffles, and gimme-that prizes.

So? Get yourself registered for NERF 2008 at [email protected]. Do it asap guys, cause for NERF 2008, seating ain't limited - Standing is Limited!! See you there!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh yeah !!

All registered. Let the fun begin.:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Registered! :ss


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Fantastic..I'm registered.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of cost is involved?


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> What kind of cost is involved?


email me @ the addy above, Mike!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Gotta start packing.....:chk


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> I'm in!


Excellent :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm registered!:chk


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

We're filling up nicely


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MadAl said:


> We're filling up nicely


You always do Al.

This is an excellent time and an excellent cause.:tu


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

email sent, tentative yes!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

TRicker said:


> email sent, tentative yes!


Your tentatively registered!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Just out of curiousity . . . 

How many total spots were available and how many are still left?


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> Just out of curiousity . . .
> 
> How many total spots were available and how many are still left?


We've got maybe 20 spots left.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Registered +1!!

Filling my lighters as we speak.:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like it is going to be a full house again.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Registration is closed, all spots filled!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh yeah !

See you there Al. :ss


----------

